
Show HN: Bashblog-Ng - duzchip
https://github.com/dvwallin/bashblog-ng
======
duzchip
Bashblog is a great tool but there we stuff missing in my opinion. So made a
small fork (drop-in-replacement), with a few more features like menu,
html5-compat, github-banner, etc. nothing fancy and based on my wants and
needs alone.

